# Merry CHRISTmas



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and hope all have good nights. All I want for Christmas is a Cosson titanium.:happybday: Jesus


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe Santa will leave one in your stocking. I've got 3 or 4 of them and they are the best, bar none.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you to Terry and to all my fellow giggers !!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bamafan611 said:


> Merry Christmas to all and hope all have good nights. All I want for Christmas is a Cosson titanium.:happybday: Jesus


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Lobsterman that was perfect. Alot of gifts under alot of trees, but the question with it being Jesus's birthday what did everyone give him?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Since I've been on the road traveling for the holidays the last 6 days, I'm a "day late and a dollar short" with this post.  Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

It is never too late to celebrate the one whom provides us with all our blessings, hopefully next year we will see more flounder too.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone! Havent had much time on the forum last couple weeks, been visiting the fam in MI. Lots of snow and cold weather up here, but a good time nonetheless. Wouldn't be the same without that white stuff, but im ready to come back.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Merry Christmas to all and hope all have good nights. All I want for Christmas is a Cosson titanium.:happybday: Jesus


 If you have been a good little boy Santa just may bring you one ? 
Hey guys Merry CHRISTmas also ! I have been very busy and haven't checked the forum lately. I'm a Grandaddy now and also since its so cold just not interested in hitting the water, but been a working on a new smoker to smoke several mullet at once, figured it may hold as many as 200 or more filets ? It can also BBQ any meats too, it's another hobby of mine BBQ-ing


----------

